# Humminbird 898?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a Humminbird 898c SI combo & would like the best price possible. Does anyone have a site recommendation or have a hook up besides ebay?

Feel free to PM!

Thanks!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

www.bbgmarine.com

You have to call and they will give you the best price.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep Brian at bbgmarine will give you the best price around. He will answer all the questions you can throw at him to.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Gotta thank you guys! Brian is the man!


----------

